# What are the Odds !!!



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

I think is my tractor. I found this online searching for F395 Yanmar info. I wish I could talk to this person. 









My Yanmar finally arrived!


Two days late, but it finally got here.Yanmat F395D, 42 HP, Live PTO, flat deck. 6ft Allied 295 Loader, Handler's Backhoe, 12" posthole digger, and on my way to get box scraper! I'll try and attach a photo. Between this tractor and my computer my wife will probably be ready to get rid of me.




www.tractorbynet.com


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

Maybe not the Loader decals are different then mine. Maybe someone was importing them and doing the green paint a loader add on.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

TractorRookie said:


> Maybe not the Loader decals are different then mine. Maybe someone was importing them and doing the green paint a loader add on.


From 2002 eh? 

Oh, I like the link they provided. Research time. Thanks! 



http://www.greatusedtractors.com


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> From 2002 eh?
> 
> Oh, I like the link they provided. Research time. Thanks!
> 
> ...


I bet they imported them Painted them green and put Allied Loaders on them. I was so disappointed when the link didn't work. I was really excited to maybe find some info I haven't heard yet about my tractor. You guys have been so helpful so far I was hoping to be able to contribute something .


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

TractorRookie said:


> I bet they imported them Painted them green and put Allied Loaders on them. I was so disappointed when the link didn't work. I was really excited to maybe find some info I haven't heard yet about my tractor. You guys have been so helpful so far I was hoping to be able to contribute something .


I tried the WayBackMachine and it's a skimpy website that had really not much substance.


----------

